# EMD F40PHL-2's



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 22, 2016)

The F40PHL-2's, which look somewhat like F45's except for the trucks and length of loco, are only operated by Tri-Rail.

However, I haven't seen any recent posts of pics of them. Are they being retired already?


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 22, 2016)

Didn't they get new locos recently (for a passenger railroad)?


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 22, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Didn't they get new locos recently (for a passenger railroad)?


Ohh, goodness, no! These locomotives have been with Tri-Rail for quite a long time!


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 22, 2016)

The question still stands. I thought they got some from brookeville.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 22, 2016)

Did you get the PM I sent you?


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 23, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> The question still stands. I thought they got some from brookeville.


Nope. They were rebuilt by either EMD or MPI.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 23, 2016)

They have 12 Brookville BL36PH, ordered in 2013, and I find it hard to believe that they need more than 12 units for this line. Wouldn't you want to run the newest locos possible on a line if you were in charge?


----------



## keelhauled (Feb 23, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > The question still stands. I thought they got some from brookeville.
> ...


 Actually yes.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 23, 2016)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5604/15796045322_78040bca16_b.jpg


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 23, 2016)

keelhauled said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


I was referring to the F40PHL-2's, not the BL36PH's. And yes, Tri-Rail bought them from Brookville, but the F40PHL-2's came from either EMD or MPI.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 24, 2016)

You originally asked why they weren't seen much anymore, and the brookeville locomotives are the likely answer to that question.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 24, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> You originally asked why they weren't seen much anymore, and the brookeville locomotives are the likely answer to that question.


Oh, ok. I'm sorry. I might have gotten a little confused. Lol


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 13, 2016)

The F-40PHL's started their lives as GP-40's, working for Conrail before their rebuild. They were rebuilt to the F-40PHL by Morrison-Knudsen in the late 80's (MK was later absorbed by Wabtec, and the Boise operation is now home of their subsidiary MPI). Because they were the oldest engines in Tri-Rail's fleet, and prone to the most shop time, they did not receive the upgrades later in life that engines like the ex-Amtrak F-40PHR's did. 801 and 804 were the first retired, sometime before 2013. 802, 803, and 805 have since been stored, and can sometimes be seen in Hialeah on the dead line on the west side of the facility.


----------

